# Can our puppy sleep in another room?



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

Right now we are crating our puppy in one of the big metal cage like crates and she's just getting to noisy. It's not whining...she's perfectly happy in there until I take her out at 2 AM every night. She's never longer then 4 hours, but she's just a noisy pup. She snores, she wags her tail loudly against the metal pan, she gets up and moves around, etc. 

What I was wondering is if we can just put her in anothe room. We have a spare bedroom that she could sleep in instead. Or is this just a bad idea?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats actually an excellent idea. It helps teach the pup its okay to sleep without you and that you dont always have to be around. Our pup slept in her crate downstairs the first 2 1/2 months she was with us. She's actually better about sleeping as well on her own. You're pup doesnt HAVE to sleep in your room with you.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine sleeps in his crate downstairs at night....he's 8.5 months. No problem, however when he was a baby and potty training I kept him next to me and carried him downstairs. Now he is too clutsy and I fear him getting hurt so he sleeps downstairs. He's fine with it.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i have mine in my room just for convenience, but if she's a young pup i would at least keep her near, plus it will keep her calm when you shoosh her..

mine is almost 3 months and ive been thinking about puting him in our living room... but the only noise he really makes is drinking the licker bottle and grunting LOL... plus i like the GOOD MORNING!!! look when i wake up lol


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

We have ours and the foster in our room and I plan on keeping them there, but I did foster a rottie for 2 years that slept in the farthest corner of the house and he still rattled the windows with his snoring


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

liv said:


> We have ours and the foster in our room and I plan on keeping them there, but I did foster a rottie for 2 years that slept in the farthest corner of the house and he still rattled the windows with his snoring


i would MUCH rather the snoring then the farting LOL but he has yet to snore... waking up at 4am to a WTF IS THAT SMELL!? isn't very flattering


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

We have a 4 bedroom home, an Arlo has his own room. Always had it from day one. Sometimes he just goes in the room to hang out. Other times to hang out in his crate.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's your preference.

My GSD has always been crated in my bedroom, ever since he was 11 weeks old, he's 1.5 years old now. 

My GSD/Husky mix is also crated in my bedroom and he is also 1.5 years old.

I like having them in my room, I can hear them if they are about to get sick, I can hear them if they get hurt and they make me feel safe having them in my room with me at night.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it's a matter of your preference. From day one we've kept our puppy crated a separate bedroom at night. He is 10 weeks now and has got used to the routine. Yes I do wake up with an alarm in the middle of the night to take him outside. During the daytime, he is crated in my home office while I'm working.


----------

